# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Оцените сборку

## st5566

Доброго времени суток) выбираю бюджетную игровую сборку. В наличии уже есть жесткий диск, корпус и дисковод. Оцените) http://yurga.dns-shop.ru/catalog/car...577-1,157135-1
Главный вопрос: будет ли это все месте работать? Если есть свои более удачные варианты-жду предложений) Хотя там у нас особо выбирать не из чего.. бюджет 15 тысяч, максимум 15,6к, не более. Жду ответов)

----------

